# Sticky  Forum Rules - **Please Read This First**



## EleGirl

Thank you for visiting Talk About Marriage. 

Talk About Marriage is a forum to discuss marriage and relationships. Here, we interpret the word "marriage" loosely, recognizing that many different people from different cultures view marriage differently. Please observe our posting guidelines.

*Click here to read the Forum Rules*

I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------

